

RSSCloud Vs. PubSubHubbub: Why The Fat Pings Win - curio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/09/rsscloud-vs-pubsubhubbub-why-the-fat-pings-win/

======
Readmore
This is the kind of article that I like to see on Techcrunch.

